# Малоинвазивное удаление грыжи



## Transhumanism (14 Янв 2013)

Всем добрый день!

Клиника им. Пирогова в Санкт-Петербурге предлагает малоинвазивную операцию по удалению грыжи.

Очень хочу услышать :
1) Отзывы тех, кто прошел такую операцию сам.
2) Отзывы специалистов, только взвешенные, пожалуйста, а не на основе терапевтического нигилизма.

Заранее спасибо!


*moderator:* Удалена ссылка на коммерческий сайт, нарушающая Правила форума.


----------



## DNK (14 Янв 2013)

Малоинвазивных операций много. Какую именно методику предлагают?


----------



## Transhumanism (14 Янв 2013)

"Удаление межпозвоночной грыжи в таком случае проводится с применением специальных инструментов, и это уже микрохирургический процесс. Специалист делает лишь совсем небольшое отверстие в брюшной полости в районе пострадавшей ткани, с помощью световода исследуется больная область, затем устраняется межпозвоночная грыжа. Лечение таким образом занимает гораздо меньше времени, и уже спустя 2-3 часа пациент может встать, а через день быть выписан из Клиники."


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (16 Янв 2013)

Transhumanism написал(а):


> "Специалист делает лишь совсем небольшое отверстие в брюшной полости в районе пострадавшей ткани..."


ЧТО? Брюшной полости? 
Нет, конечно, при большом желании можно грыжу и через живот удалить, но это чушь какая-то.


----------



## Transhumanism (16 Янв 2013)

@Доктор Черепанов, мне вот интересно - если чушь, неужели хирурги клиники им. Пирогова действительно творят чушь на операционном столе?...
Самого смутила про "брюшную полость".


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (16 Янв 2013)

Transhumanism написал(а):


> Мне вот интересно - если чушь, неужели хирурги клиники им. Пирогова действительно творят чушь на операционном столе?...
> Самого смутила про "брюшную полость".


Вряд ли. Скорее всего чушь кто-то написал. Скорее всего это даже не врач.
В общем, я полагаю, что речь идет о эндоскопическом удалении грыжи диска по Дестандо. Преимуществ перед обычной открытой операцией не имеет (скорее даже наоборот) - если конечно открытую операцию делать современным инструментарием.


----------



## DNK (17 Янв 2013)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Вряд ли. Скорее всего чушь кто-то написал. Скорее всего это даже не врач.
> В общем, я полагаю, что речь идет о эндоскопическом удалении грыжи диска по Дестандо. Преимуществ перед обычной открытой операцией не имеет (скорее даже наоборот) - если конечно открытую операцию делать современным инструментарием.


 
Равно как это может быть и чрезкожная лазерная декомпрессия диска, и холодноплазменная нуклеопластика и т.д. Вариантов то много) Но все они, как вы верно отметили, не через живот


----------



## Светлана С (2 Апр 2013)

Со времени моей операции по удалению грыжи в поясничном отделе(ламинэктомия) прошло 3 месяца. 
Знаю, что с диагнозом " межпозвоночная грыжа" все борются самостоятельно-кидаясь из крайности в крайность. Сама лично прошла все: противовоспалительные, обезболивающие препараты, уколы, таблетки,капельницы, блокады, физиопроцедуры( электрофорез с карипаином), гимнастика, массажи, щадящий режим и постоянная выматывающая боль в течении года. Качество жизни снизилось катастрофически. Пока действует хоть как-то обезболивание-я живу, как только на первый план выступает дикая боль, я лежу и рыдаю от беспомощности. В итоге, после года мучений и попыток вылечить грыжу консервативно, я, пришла с работы( вынужденна была уйти в обед, потому что началось обострение болей) и больше не смогла встать. Начала опять делать капельницы, думала- неудачно повернулась или долго сидела на работе, грыжа моя что-то зацепила, полежу-подлечусь. Но после 5 дней становилось только хуже. Испугало онемение ягодиц, сильнейший спазм по ходу седалищного нерва и слабость ноги. Вызвали невролога на дом, срочно сделали МРТ и результат-немедленно на операцию. Поскольку я живу в Волгодонске,подобные операции у нас не делают, ехать надо было в Ростов-на-Дону. Было 6 марта,праздничные дни. По совету невролога созвонились с нейрохирургом, который назначил операцию на 11 марта. Как я прожила эти дни-не помню. Дикая боль ни чем не снималась, благо достали мне реланиум, так я просто отключалась. Дошло до того, что мне пришлось воспользоваться памперсами, потому что встать я физически не могла. Потом я узнала( меня муж решил поберечь и не сказал результаты МРТ), что у меня секвестировалась грыжа 17 мм, которая пережала конский хвост.  В-общем, в 2 часа ночи меня загружают в багажник машины( благо, что джип-убрали задние сиденья, постелили одеяла) и я лежа на животе, с согнутой ногой, чтобы хоть как-то облегчить боль , в полуобморочном состоянии еду в Ростов. В 7 утра мы были уже у клиники, нас ждали с каталкой. Меня начали готовить к операции: анализы, рентген, кардиограмма, беседа с анестезиологом. Все это время со мной был мой нейрохирург-Говорухин Алексей Владимирович. Он поддерживал,успокаивал, помогал при доп.обследованиях.В 10 часов началась операция. Помню, что ко мне подошел врач, сказал, что все закончилось и хочу ли я поговорить с мужем? Набрал номер на своем телефоне и я сказала мужу, что я в порядке и опять заснула. Со слов мужа: на следующий день в 9 утра я захожу в палату и вижу тебя, лежащей на кровати и улыбающуюся! На вопрос, почему такая улыбка-меня рада видеть, я отвечаю-у меня ничего не болит!!!! Он был счастлив не меньше меня, потому что видел мои страдания. Еще большим удивлением было, когда через час пришел врач и сказал-вставай,сейчас будем ходить! У меня было такое недоумение-ведь больше недели я не могла не то, что встать, а пошевелиться, а тут-" ходить"!! Мне принесли корсет( опять же Алексей Владимирович побеспокоился, чтобы его привезли из магазина) и под чутким руководством доктора, я встала за специальные ходунки и пошла!!! Без боли!!! Это было невероятно! Столько мучений, столько потерянных моментов в жизни, в конце концов-столько затрат на лечение в течении года! И-3 часа операции сделали меня здоровым человеком. В больнице я провела неделю. Шов 3 см. Никакой обработки не требуется. Если бы не мое запущенное состояние, которое привело к синдрому слабой ноги(ступни), мне бы не понадобились даже медикаменты. А так пришлось принимать сосудистые препараты, чтобы восстанавливалось питание в поврежденных тканях и передавленных корешках. Прошло ровно 3 недели. Лечение я продолжаю, ступня уже не висит, как тряпка. Алексей Владимирович уверил меня, что к лету буду ходить на каблуках. )) Кстати,сегодня мне можно начинать садиться! Корсет придется носить еще 2 месяца.А потом только при выполнении сильной нагрузки. Я очень рада,что мои мучения закончились, я даже начала забывать, какие боли меня мучали. Жалею только об одном- я не знала, что сейчас совершенно новый операционный подход к удалению межпозвоночной грыжи, и не знала, что есть такие врачи, как Говорухин Алексей Владимирович, которые вселяют такую уверенность и так профессионально выполняют свою работу! Мне просто некому это было сказать. И год, который я провела в страданиях и вере тому, что это вылечится лекарствами, уменьшится, рассосется,втянется... я бы провела в радости и внимании к своим близким. Я любопытная) и попросила врача показать( а сама и потрогала),, что же из меня вытащили. Поверьте, структура измененного ( все-таки возрастные изменения приходят) хряща такая плотная, что его нельзя ни выкачать, ни "засунуть" обратно, ни,тем более,он не рассосется! Обращаюсь к тем, кто еще мучается от болей, сделайте свою жизнь счастливой, не бойтесь операций. Про новые технологии можно почитать в интернете или на сайте Говорухина.


----------



## Амир Муратович (11 Авг 2015)

Transhumanism написал(а):


> Мне вот интересно - если чушь, неужели хирурги клиники им. Пирогова действительно творят чушь на операционном столе?...
> Самого смутила про "брюшную полость".



Речь конечно здесь не идет ни о удалении грыжи через живот, ни о методе Дестандо, ни о лазерной вапоризации и не о холодно-плазменной нуклеопластике.

Речь идет о чрескожном эндоскопическом трансфораминальном удалении грыж межпозвонковых дисков.
Этот метод позволяет через небольшой разрез (7мм) сбоку от позвоночника подойти к грыже через естественное отверстие при этом не заходя в позвоночный канал и удалить грыжу.

Конечно это хирургия имеет массу преимуществом, все они так или иначе связаны с коротким реабилитационным периодом, и низким риском ятрогенных последствий хирургии позвоночника.

P.S. Хотел бы попросить врачей, не имеющих специальные знания в данной области не давать не объективных оценок и тем самым вводить в заблуждение пациентов.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Авг 2015)

Амир Муратович, этой теме 2 года. Здесь давно не дают советы.
Раз уж высказались, то может и показания к чрескожному эндоскопическому трансфораминальному удалению грыж межпозвонковых дисков, нам напомните.
Заодно и эффективность этой операции.


----------



## Ivan1988 (26 Мар 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Амир Муратович, этой теме 2 года. Здесь давно не дают советы.
> Раз уж высказались, то может и показания к чрескожному эндоскопическому трансфораминальному удалению грыж межпозвонковых дисков, нам напомните.
> Заодно и эффективность этой операции.


А каковы показания и какая статистика по ним?


----------



## Dmitriy_34 (21 Июл 2019)

Подниму тему, добавив сюда мои дилетанские 'изыскания')

По сравнению со стандартной микродискэктомией эндоскопический метод *TESSYS *удаления грыж МПД имеет такие преимущества как значительно меньшее повреждение мышечных волокон (мускулатура не разрезается, а раздвигается), быстрое послеоперационное востановление, меньший риск инфекций, отсутствие фиброза, и при всем этом рецидивы случаются не чаще, а то и реже чем при микродискэктомии. А при возможности трансфораминального (т.е. бокового) подхода к грыже не нужно удалять кость позвонка - тем самым не нарушается механика позвоночника - в отличие от микродискэктомии где чтобы добраться до грыжи всегда нужно выкусить часть позвонка, что в дальнейшем ведет к нестабильности...
ссылки про Tessys:
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4762298/
https://fcn-tmn.ru/эндоскопическое-удаление-грыжи-по-ме/









Есть еще один, достаточно популярный у нейрохирургов, эндоскопический метод называемый *EasyGo!* Который на самой деле не является эндоскопическим в полном смысле этого слова. Скорее "это метод эндоскопической ассистенции при котором используют доступ, хирургическую технику и основные инструменты, аналогичные  традиционной микродискэктомии". статья на тему:https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s00701-009-0453-8
видео:




- видно что это более травматичный метод по сравнению с тессис. Диаметр раны 15мм, а у тессис 7-8мм.


----------



## Shadowhawk (21 Июл 2019)

Как я понял, не все грыжи подходят под эндоскопическое удаление. Недаром страховая оплачивает только микродискэктомию как самую эффективную операцию


----------



## AleksSeich (21 Июл 2019)

Shadowhawk написал(а):


> Как я понял, не все грыжи подходят под эндоскопическое удаление. Недаром страховая оплачивает только микродискэктомию как самую эффективную операцию


Скорее самую дешёвую! А немцы как всегда впереди.


----------



## Dmitriy_34 (22 Июл 2019)

с сайта нейрохируга А. Мереджи:
_"Эндоскопическая операция при грыже позвоночника (Percutaneous full-endoscopic discectomy) — это операция по удалению межпозвоночной грыжи с использованием особого спинального эндоскопа и микроинструментов. Еще эту операцию называют полностью эндоскопической, так как операция проходит через один (!) единственный порт (канал) в самом же эндоскопе.

*Следует различать эндоскопическую операцию на позвоночнике, проводимую через 1 порт с разрезом всего 7мм  от так называемых микроэндоскопии и эндоскопически ассистируемой операции *_(метод Дестанго, "EasyGo!")_. Это принципиально разные технологии. Последние две операции не отличаются от обычной микродискэктомии._

_При полностью эндоскопической хирургии позвоночника применяется 2 основных доступа к межпозвонковой грыже:

При *трансфораминальном *доступе _(TESSYS – Transforaminal Endoscopic Spine System) разрез 7мм осуществляется сбоку от позвоночника (эндоскоп вводится через точку, отстоящую от позвоночника на 10-15 см)_, а грыжевое образование удаляется через естественное межпозвонковое отверстие. Этот доступ является наиболее предпочтительным.

При *интерламинарном *доступе разрез 7мм осуществляется посередине позвоночника _(здесь видимо приходится делать резекцию кости?)
_
Выбор хирургического метода удаления грыжи позвоночника или спинального стеноза зависит от специфики клинической картины заболевания и индивидуальных анатомических особенностей пациента.

Эндоскопическая операция трансфораминальным и интерламинарным доступами обеспечивает максимальную сохранность структур позвоночника, которые удерживают дегенерированное пульпозное ядро в пределах позвоночного диска (если они уже не были повреждены образовавшейся грыжей). Поэтому вероятность рецидива снижается. В целом вероятность рецидива грыжи позвоночника после эндоскопической операции по нашему опыту не превышает 5-6%."_

Сложность при боковом доступе как я понял в том чтобы внедрить эндоскоп так чтобы не повредить важные вены/связки и т.п. - ведь на пути 10-15см сбоку от позвонка наверняка они встречаются.

Какая при этом доза облучения получаемая за время операции?




Shadowhawk написал(а):


> Как я понял, не все грыжи подходят под эндоскопическое удаление.



Одни источники заявляют что "_Эндоскопическим трансфораминальным методом можно удалить межпозвонковую грыжу любого размера и локализации_" (источник находится гуглом по данной цитате).
Немецкий хирург Шуберт, на видео выше, утверждает:
"_*Исскуство хирурга - под контролем рентгена направить инструмент непосредственно в место локализации грыжи*... 
"Я не устаю повторять преимущества эндоскопических операций на многочисленных мероприятиях повышения квалификации врачей, куда меня приглашают для проведения показательных операций. Ранее золотым стандартом была открытая операция, но медицина идет вперед, и как в кардиохирургии сердечный клапан можно установить через катерер, так и в хирургии позвоночника современные методы предлагают множество новых возможностей. Когда меня спрашивают *почему многие врачи не делают подобных эндоскопических операций*, могу ответить: для таких операций требуется очень хорошее оборудование; второе - из-за возможности повреждения нерва, существует много страхов с этим связанных, врач предпочитает сделать открытую операцию и иметь хороший обзор. *В эндоскопической хирургии надо посвятить гораздо больше времени на обучение и повышение квалификации*... Доля успешности не уступает традиционным операциям..._" (с) нейрохирург Р. Шуберт
(Конечно за деньги в наше время сказать могут что угодно, поэтому эту информацию требуется проверять. Я не нашел ничего другого как ссылки с более-менее надежного на мой взгляд государственного ресурса - https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/ - и впринципе его слова там подтверждаются - см. ссылки ниже)

Интересно для сравнения почитать недавнее интервью с одним из ведущих белорусских нейрохирургов: 
"_К каждому пациенту с грыжей позвоночника должен быть дифференцированный подход. Ведь не всем показано лечение по новому способу. Здесь важно изучить расположение грыжи диска, некоторые из них проще и быстрее удалить старым добрым методом с гарантированным качеством проделанной работы, чем данной эндоскопической методикой. Наиболее подходящая локализация грыжи для применения нового метода встречается у 10—15 процентов от всех пациентов, имеющих данную патологию._" 
(с) https://www.sb.by/articles/ne-gnut-spinu-pered-boleznyu.html

оттуда же: "_О новом способе лечения наши нейрохирурги узнали из зарубежных СМИ в 2014 году_"  -  добавлю что данный метод появился в 2007 году...:
*Эволюция спинной эндоскопической хирургии*:
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6449828/


Еще любопытна статья на тему трудностей с которыми может столкнуться не опытный нейрохирург при трансфораминальной эндоскопической операции:
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5745429/




Shadowhawk написал(а):


> Недаром страховая оплачивает только микродискэктомию как самую эффективную операцию


Почему страховая система не занимается - интересный вопрос. Если кто владеет достоверной информацией по этому поводу, дайте знать.
Здесь можно предполагать разные варианты - как те что действительно данный метод имеет явно большее число рецидивов, осложнений (по сравнению с микродискэктомией) о которых неизвестно нам простым смертным, так и такие например как инертность страховой системы; небольшое число операций совершаемых по данному методу (например в силу его относительной новизны, противопоказаний, требований к квалификации нейрохирурга, и т.п.)


----------



## Dmitriy_34 (28 Июл 2019)

@Shadowhawk, страховая все-таки работает и с эндоскопическими операциями:


> Четверо из пяти пришедших к нам пациентов оперируются по программе «Высокотехнологичная помощь в рамках полиса ОМС», то есть абсолютно бесплатно. Для этого, правда, нужно собрать пакет документов, но это вопрос решаемый. Те, у кого есть показания, оформили бумаги и получили необходимую помощь в рамках госпрограммы


----------



## Shadowhawk (28 Июл 2019)

Понятно, по квоте


----------



## olenkasolo (28 Июл 2019)

Светлана С написал(а):


> Со времени моей операции по удалению грыжи в поясничном отделе(ламинэктомия) прошло 3 месяца.
> Знаю, что с диагнозом " межпозвоночная грыжа" все борются самостоятельно-кидаясь из крайности в крайность. Сама лично прошла все: противовоспалительные, обезболивающие препараты, уколы, таблетки,капельницы, блокады, физиопроцедуры( электрофорез с карипаином), гимнастика, массажи, щадящий режим и постоянная выматывающая боль в течении года. Качество жизни снизилось катастрофически. Пока действует хоть как-то обезболивание-я живу, как только на первый план выступает дикая боль, я лежу и рыдаю от беспомощности. В итоге, после года мучений и попыток вылечить грыжу консервативно, я, пришла с работы( вынужденна была уйти в обед, потому что началось обострение болей) и больше не смогла встать. Начала опять делать капельницы, думала- неудачно повернулась или долго сидела на работе, грыжа моя что-то зацепила, полежу-подлечусь. Но после 5 дней становилось только хуже. Испугало онемение ягодиц, сильнейший спазм по ходу седалищного нерва и слабость ноги. Вызвали невролога на дом, срочно сделали МРТ и результат-немедленно на операцию. Поскольку я живу в Волгодонске,подобные операции у нас не делают, ехать надо было в Ростов-на-Дону. Было 6 марта,праздничные дни. По совету невролога созвонились с нейрохирургом, который назначил операцию на 11 марта. Как я прожила эти дни-не помню. Дикая боль ни чем не снималась, благо достали мне реланиум, так я просто отключалась. Дошло до того, что мне пришлось воспользоваться памперсами, потому что встать я физически не могла. Потом я узнала( меня муж решил поберечь и не сказал результаты МРТ), что у меня секвестировалась грыжа 17 мм, которая пережала конский хвост.  В-общем, в 2 часа ночи меня загружают в багажник машины( благо, что джип-убрали задние сиденья, постелили одеяла) и я лежа на животе, с согнутой ногой, чтобы хоть как-то облегчить боль , в полуобморочном состоянии еду в Ростов. В 7 утра мы были уже у клиники, нас ждали с каталкой. Меня начали готовить к операции: анализы, рентген, кардиограмма, беседа с анестезиологом. Все это время со мной был мой нейрохирург-Говорухин Алексей Владимирович. Он поддерживал,успокаивал, помогал при доп.обследованиях.В 10 часов началась операция. Помню, что ко мне подошел врач, сказал, что все закончилось и хочу ли я поговорить с мужем? Набрал номер на своем телефоне и я сказала мужу, что я в порядке и опять заснула. Со слов мужа: на следующий день в 9 утра я захожу в палату и вижу тебя, лежащей на кровати и улыбающуюся! На вопрос, почему такая улыбка-меня рада видеть, я отвечаю-у меня ничего не болит!!!! Он был счастлив не меньше меня, потому что видел мои страдания. Еще большим удивлением было, когда через час пришел врач и сказал-вставай,сейчас будем ходить! У меня было такое недоумение-ведь больше недели я не могла не то, что встать, а пошевелиться, а тут-" ходить"!! Мне принесли корсет( опять же Алексей Владимирович побеспокоился, чтобы его привезли из магазина) и под чутким руководством доктора, я встала за специальные ходунки и пошла!!! Без боли!!! Это было невероятно! Столько мучений, столько потерянных моментов в жизни, в конце концов-столько затрат на лечение в течении года! И-3 часа операции сделали меня здоровым человеком. В больнице я провела неделю. Шов 3 см. Никакой обработки не требуется. Если бы не мое запущенное состояние, которое привело к синдрому слабой ноги(ступни), мне бы не понадобились даже медикаменты. А так пришлось принимать сосудистые препараты, чтобы восстанавливалось питание в поврежденных тканях и передавленных корешках. Прошло ровно 3 недели. Лечение я продолжаю, ступня уже не висит, как тряпка. Алексей Владимирович уверил меня, что к лету буду ходить на каблуках. )) Кстати,сегодня мне можно начинать садиться! Корсет придется носить еще 2 месяца.А потом только при выполнении сильной нагрузки. Я очень рада,что мои мучения закончились, я даже начала забывать, какие боли меня мучали. Жалею только об одном- я не знала, что сейчас совершенно новый операционный подход к удалению межпозвоночной грыжи, и не знала, что есть такие врачи, как Говорухин Алексей Владимирович, которые вселяют такую уверенность и так профессионально выполняют свою работу! Мне просто некому это было сказать. И год, который я провела в страданиях и вере тому, что это вылечится лекарствами, уменьшится, рассосется,втянется... я бы провела в радости и внимании к своим близким. Я любопытная) и попросила врача показать( а сама и потрогала),, что же из меня вытащили. Поверьте, структура измененного ( все-таки возрастные изменения приходят) хряща такая плотная, что его нельзя ни выкачать, ни "засунуть" обратно, ни,тем более,он не рассосется! Обращаюсь к тем, кто еще мучается от болей, сделайте свою жизнь счастливой, не бойтесь операций. Про новые технологии можно почитать в интернете или на сайте Говорухина.


Как я вас понимаю! Адские боли, потом онемение и перекос всего мышечного корсета от пережатия нерва, сотни уколов за три месяца. Стоило сразу вырезать это дерьмо!


----------



## Dmitriy_34 (9 Авг 2019)

Dmitriy_34 написал(а):


> Какая при этом доза облучения получаемая за время операции?



~5 мЗв 
нашел ответ на свой вопрос здесь
~от 1,5 до 5 мЗв (для сравнения, доза облучения от рентгена КТ 5 м3в, допустимая годовая 10 мЗв).
https://www.spinesurgery.ru/jour/article/view/1577/1547
оттуда же, шансы рецидива грыжи после эндоскопической операции в 2 раза выше чем после микродискэктомии (10% против 5%).


----------



## Александр89 (2 Фев 2020)

"_https://www.spinesurgery.ru/jour/article/view/1577/1547_
_оттуда же, шансы рецидива грыжи после эндоскопической операции в 2 раза выше чем после микродискэктомии (10% против 5%)._"

1) На шансы имеет смысл смотреть только в случае найденной статистической значимости. То есть фактически, если значимых результатов нет, то и ориентироваться на эти цифры нет смысла. Это как с подбрасыванием монетки, вы можете подбросить 10 раз и получить например орел 8 раз, что составляет 80%, но при это ни у кого же не возникает сомнения в том, что при большем количестве подбрасываний вероятность будет 50%.
2) Ни в одном исследовании (и в частности в исследовании, где 10% против 5% не в пользу эндоскопической операции) не приводится информация о реабилитации и дальнейшем образе жизни пациентов. Сложно доверять цифрам, если люди из 1 и 2 групп значимо различались по этим параметрам. Например одни стали регулярно совершать пешие прогулки, ходить в бассейн и не носить тяжестей, другие же вернулись к обычному образу жизни, как до операции и получили рецидив.
3) Можно сделать предположение, что люди после эндоскопичекой операции больше себе позволяли, так как имелся психологический фактор того, что данная операция менее инвазивна.
4) "_Большее число рецидивов после ЧЭПД в сравнении с МПД отмечено многими авторами [12, 16, 22]_" - данная цитата из приведенного выше документа тоже сомнительна. Если прочитать исследования по ссылкам (12, 16, 22), то в 2-х из них опять же нет статистически значимых результатов и рецидивы составляют около 5%, в 3-ем же исследовании причиной рецидивов и повторных операций фактически стал человеческий фактор - хирурги не смогли определить подходит ли данный метод в данном конкретном случае и у них не было достаточного опыта -"_В основной группе было больше повторных операций и конверсий эндоскопических вмешательств в открытые (13,9%). Это связано с ошибками выполнения трансфораминального доступа вследствие конституциональных особенностей анатомии межпозвонковых суставов и отверстий, в результате которого визуализация и адекватная декомпрессия позвоночного канала были невозможны._ "
5) *Просьба к врачам форума ответить на* *ВОПРОСЫ касаемо следующей цитаты про причины рецидивов:* 
"_Причины этой закономерности не анализировались в настоящем исследовании, однако не исключено влияние фактора дополнительной резекции диска в межтеловом пространстве. В нашем исследовании дополнительную резекцию диска после удаления экструзии осуществили у 40,0 % (44/110) больных в 1-й группе и у 75,8 % (251/331) – во 2-й._"
*- Отличается ли как-то резекция диска при эндоскопической операции и микродискотомии? 
- Каким образом резекция влияет на рецидивы?
- Правильно ли я понимаю, что под резекцией диска понимается удаление частей фиброзного кольца?
- Правильно ли я понимаю, что при резекции фактически в диске остается отверстие без фиброзного кольца?
- В каком случае можно обойтись без резекции?*

Все выше сказанное не является мнением врача, это просто здравый смысл и мое личное мнение. Если кому-то данная информация поможет с выбором и отдаленный результат будет позитивным, то значит данное сообщение не пропадет даром  Сам являюсь "счастливым" владельцем мешающей жить грыжи и думаю что делать дальше.


----------



## Maat2211 (31 Июл 2021)

Светлана С написал(а):


> Со времени моей операции по удалению грыжи в поясничном отделе(ламинэктомия) прошло 3 месяца.


Светлана, здравствуйте) какую операцию вы делали и как,спустя  годы, себя чувствуете?)


----------

